# Lavender Curls (so much fun to make!)



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I had a great time doing these last night. 












A few challenges, since I only have a log mold, but I figured it out...some with texture, some without 



The colour is lavender, not blue the way my camera (or maybe my monitor) sees it


----------



## Rosey (Sep 16, 2009)

very nice!!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

Very pretty, Juicy!!

How did you make the curls?

I had wondered about making a small batch of white and spreading it thin over a cookie sheet, or something, and then rolling it when set, but still malleable.  

am i close?  

regardless, they're very elegant and pretty!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Very nice, Juicy!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey SS-- pretty close! I made unscented white soap in loaf pans using cold process/ oven process. I sliced it into 3/4 thick slices when it was cooled and then used a cheese slicer along the edges to take pieces off...they naturally curl as you slice them, but you can shape them into tight or loose curls as needed. 

Then I arranged them in one layer in the bottom of my mold and poured lightly traced lavender soap over them, then set the next layer of curls in place and poured more soap, repeated for final layer, which left the tops of the curls sticking out. You could also lay out all the curls on a flat shallow mold and pour the soap over them which I think would be easier. I had to cut mine creatively to show the curls because I used my loaf mold.


----------



## heyjude (Sep 16, 2009)

Very fun lookin' soap indeed!    

Jude


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 16, 2009)

As you probably have worked out already     I love this sort of soap, absolutely beautiful, I love your curls.  for me this is the fun bit of soapmaking coming up with more crazy ways of making it....  I love your ideas


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

sweet!  I like your idea better, Juicy!  

what lavender did you use?  (i've only used 40/42, and it's also all i've ever smelled)(VERY strong)


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

The lavender I used was from Voyageur soap and candle. It just says Lavender Essential Oil, 100% pure therapeutic grade oil. 

It's STRONG. I think I may have put too much in. Maybe it will mellow a bit with some time....too bad lavender isn't one of my favourites. I'll cure it downstairs


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm told it does calm down a bit.

i'm with you, in that it is def. not one of my fav's.  hopefully the friend who wanted it likes it.  i did find another nurse that does, so hopefully she'll buy the rosemary mint and some of the lav/sage.

mine looks nowhere near as pretty as yours, though.  i tried making it a lav color with blue powder and pink liquid, but it turned out a purplish-toned grey


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

I used Ultramarine Purple but I had no idea what I was doing or how much to use. I ended up using about 3/4 tsp mixed with a small amount of gycerine.


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 16, 2009)

lol!

you soap a lot like i do!  i measure out my oils and scents, but as far as color, no 2 batches will be alike, as measuring is an afterthought (when i like the color)


----------



## rubato456 (Sep 16, 2009)

totally awesome! i've always wanted to try that....


----------



## Bnky (Sep 17, 2009)

Those look beautiful!  Your swirls turned out great!


----------



## Dixie (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the curls to. One of my favorite bars is done with the curls like that. 
Yours look great!


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2009)

That is very neat and thanks for sharing your method


----------



## hem06 (Sep 19, 2009)

Those are really nice--they turned out great.

I don't think you should have four day old soap on sale on etsy, though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

why? It's been hot processed in the mold.


----------



## hem06 (Sep 19, 2009)

If you don't know the answer to that, you shouldn't be selling it at all. 

As of September 12, you had made 8 batches.  Your first soap is not even cured yet, and you are selling it????  _And_ you live in Canada, _and_ you managed to set up a soap business already?  This isn't like your other hobbies, a poorly made/uncured/etc bar of soap can hurt someone.

You make nice soap, juicy--I am sure you can do well whatever you choose.  But there is a lot more to soapmaking than meets the eye at first.

Please, read and learn some more first.   You will be glad you did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, you certainly knocked me down a peg, didn't you? 

Have super day, won't you?


----------



## fireweed (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't see how a soap is dangerous so long as it doesn't zap.. I can't say for sure because I haven't had a tremendous amount of experience, but it seems lye is the only thing that will actually cause harm (barring allergic reactions to whatever else ends up in the soap, but as ingredients are labeled it's buyer beware...)

My understanding is that HP soap can be used straight away but can still benefit from curing time.  BUt it's safe to use (so long as it doesn't zap).

Did you zap test it?  Seems you know enough about soap to do this...


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 20, 2009)

i'd like to call a personal foul against JB  :shock:


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 20, 2009)

Stop it! This is a warning.
No need to get nasty or personal.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 20, 2009)

juicybath said:
			
		

> Well, you certainly knocked me down a peg, didn't you?
> 
> Have super day, won't you?



No, Hem was not disrespecful towards you, nor did (s)he say anything out of line. You can expect comments like this when you start selling without being an experienced soaper. You can indeed hurt other people and other newbies visiting this forum should not get the idea it's normal to start selling handmade soap within a few weeks.

Please read this: http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... ight=guide


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 20, 2009)

Where does it say that Juicy Bath has four day old soap for sale on etsy?
Did I miss something?


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 20, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> Stop it! This is a warning.
> No need to get nasty or personal.



I'm sorry, was this directed at me?  I would like an explanation as to how it was "nasty or personal," please.

I am starting to feel like I've been targeted here, and am not appreciating it.

Thank you


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 21, 2009)

That comment was not aimed at any 1 person in particular salty.

krissy, the comment about selling 4 day old soap was formulated by looking at juicy blog and then looking at her etsy shop. Her www was in her siggy but she has since removed it.


----------

